# Cleaning out the closet



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK I have been cleaning out the closet and I have found some stuff that I am willing or wanting to get rid of. I have too much stuff and I need to trim it down to something reasonable (one army).

Space Marine Vanguard Veteran Squad (NIB but celeophane removed)
*Forge World Chaplain Dread No Arms, partly cleaned
Forge World Autocannon MK IV
Forge World Autocannon MK IV*
11 x Pewter Dark Angles Space Marines (No Arm or Back Packs)
5 x Plastic Sniper Space Marine Scouts (base coated)
1 x 2001 Direct Only Iron Warriors Warsmith (New in Baggie)
1 x Dark Angel Standard Bearer (pewter)
1 x Bike Chaplin Missing TL bolters form the front
1 x Bike Chaplin conversion kit (no bike) missing the book from the back
1 x Full Terminus Lard Raider Kit, Partly put together, front will not open.
1* x Forge World Promethius Land Raider (All pieces, needs some TLC)*
1 x Armorcast Shadow Sword
1 x Armorcast Bane Blade
_*1 x Forge World Baneblade (missing the top hull piece)*_

Grey Knights
2 x Deathcult Assassins (stripped)
2 x Servator Skulls
1 x Chereb
1 x Sage with Plasma Pistol
1 x Scribe
2 x Closecombat Servator
1 x Ranged Servator with Melta
1 x Ranged Servator with H. Bolter
2 x Vinicare Assassin (one stripped, one painted minus gun)
5 x Grey Knights PA with Incinerator (pewter)
17 x Grey Knights PA with Glaive (pewter)
4 x Grey Knights PA with Sword (pewter)
1 x Grey Knight PA missing Arm (Glaive body)
*1 x Forge World Land Raider Redeemer (Full Kit)* I started putting the kit together and it was going to be a Gold Demon entry so a lot of details have 
been done on it, No paint on it yet.
_*1 x Hector Rex with full Retinue. *_ Minor damage to one of the Ret, easily repaired and will be done prior to shipping.

10 x Deathwatch Team (minus 1 shoulder pad, still looking for it, I know I have it)

15 x Stormtrooper with Carbines
1 x Stormtrooper SGT with Las Pistol and Sword
1 x Stormtrooper with Plasma Rifle
1 x Karskin with Plasma Pistol and Bolter

If interested please post here, I am subscribed and will get an email. I will be added more as I find it. My sons got into my models and I have A LOT of stuff missing (50+ pewter Scouts 50+ Pewter Termies, 100+ mixed Space Marines). Will be posting Pictures as well soon.

Would like to sell the Grey Knights as one bunch but will split.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

What country are you from? Im keen on a few models just depends how far away you are


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

United States.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

no worries alittle to far sorry


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No Problems


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Any Vindis? And what you you want for the Auto-cannon Arms?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey man can you get me pictures of

Forge World Chaplain Dread No Arms, partly cleaned
1 x Armorcast Shadow Sword
1 x Armorcast Bane Blade


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will snap some pics ina bit, just a heads up Azk, someone already inquired about the chaplain dread via PM.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey cuz, I may be interested in the Deathwatch team if I may be able to see some pictures.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Chaplin Dread $42.00 + shipping
Auto Cannon Arms $13.00 + shipping (each)
Armor Cast Baneblade/Shadow Sword $65.00
INQUISITOR LORD HECTOR REX AND RETINUE $47.00
GREY KNIGHTS LAND RAIDER REDEEMER COMPLETE KIT $85.00
Deathwatch Team $55.00
Landraider Terminus $60.00

All of the Greyknight stuff $300.00

Open to negotiations and looking for Eldar stuff, mainly Forge World, but will entertain any offer.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Like I said open to negations, if not these are hitting ebay in hopes of a new scoprion and other stuff in my future.


----------



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

How much for the Kasrkins?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Let me get back to you on that, I just realized that maybe stormtrooper models and I do not have the time to double check right now.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are in fact Stromtroopers except the guy with a plasma pistol/bolter, he is a Karskin Sgt. I apologize.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Djinn, looking at your Dark Angels models. Got a price point for the standard barer and or tacticals?

And as a side note, any other DA stuff ya feel like getting rid of?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I might have some shoulder pads laying around in a bit box and if I can ever find my terminators some of the pewter Death wing models.

Make and offer, keep in mind you are paying shipping! (small flat rate to the US is 4-5 dollars).


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Sarge...
Still have the "1 x Forge World Promethius Land Raider (All pieces, needs some TLC)"?

And how much TLC are we talking about?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well it was one of my first resin kits, the weapons would need to be pinned into place and the landraider itself could probably use another round of stripping and maybe a small sand job. Shouldn't be a ton but it is one of my earlier kits.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Any pics of it? If I buy that jalopy, I want to kick the tires, photographically, at least... lol


----------



## SonsOfVulkan (Jan 29, 2011)

*Trade/Sale*

I'm interested in the dread autocannon arms and the dread. 

Eldar stuff I have 2 waveserpents(built, unprimed), 1 vyper jetbike(painted) and 3 jet bikes (painted)

And I got $$$


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey, I had a few questions. What is the difference between the FW and GW land raider redeemer kit? I can't find it on the FW website. And could you post pics of the land raider, servo-skulls, servators, and the 2 vindicare assassins?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...NIGHTS-LAND-RAIDER-REDEEMER-COMPLETE-KIT.html

The GK stuff is on Ebay now, not really a lot of nibbles so I tossed them there.


----------

